# Help with Nvidia Drivers[Solved]

## Rustylinux

Hey,

Okay so I have a Geforce 4 Ti4200 and my kernel is a genkernel and has all the nessiary drivers added in.  I have ran through the following guide.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_Drivers#Introduction

When I try to load X i get the error screens found but none sutable or no screens found.

my xorg.conf looks like the following:

Section "Module"

        Load    "ddc"

        Load    "vbe"

        Load    "GLcore"

        Load    "dbe"

        #Load   "dri"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "bitmap"

        Load    "speedo"

        Load    "type1"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "record"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        #Option     "hw_cursor"

        #Option     "NoAccel"

        #Option     "ShowCache"

        #Option     "ShadowFB"

        #Option     "UseFBDev"

        #Option     "Rotate"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        # The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

        Driver      "nvidia"

        Option      "NoLogo" "true"

        VendorName  "All"

        BoardName   "All"

#       BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen0"

        Device  "Card0"

        Monitor "Monitor0"

        DefaultColorDepth 24

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   1

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   4

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   8

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   15

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

 EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   16

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   24

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

I can't seem to get x working with the nvidia drivers.  Currnetly my Xorg is using versa drivers or something.Last edited by Rustylinux on Thu Aug 10, 2006 3:25 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## glvgfz

It would help if you provide more of the error messages 

Try looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## Rustylinux

 *glvgfz wrote:*   

> It would help if you provide more of the error messages 
> 
> Try looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log

 

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jul 28 15:19:47 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf

        Undefined Screen "Screen0" referenced by ServerLayout "X.Org Configured$(EE) Problem parsing the config file

(EE) Error parsing the config file

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional informat$

thats the end of the log file.

----------

## glvgfz

Your xorg.conf file seems to be missing several sections. Mine has ServerLayout and Files sections before the Modules section. I don't see any of these sections in your config file. You can try and get X to automaticaly generate one using "X -configure" and then copying that file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf just make sure you back up your old xorg.conf file first.

----------

## Rustylinux

 *glvgfz wrote:*   

> Your xorg.conf file seems to be missing several sections. Mine has ServerLayout and Files sections before the Modules section. I don't see any of these sections in your config file. You can try and get X to automaticaly generate one using "X -configure" and then copying that file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf just make sure you back up your old xorg.conf file first.

 

I left thouse other files out when i pasted it in here to save space but i will post them for the sake of troubleshooting.  The problem seems to be with the screens section and I can't seem to find out as 2 why.

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "X.Org Configured"

        Screen  0       "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice     "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

# PS/2 Mouse not detected

# Serial Mouse not detected

        InputDevice     "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

#No Synaptics touchpad found

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option  "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/util"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/local"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/default"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load    "ddc"

        Load    "vbe"

        Load    "GLcore"

        Load    "dbe"

        #Load   "dri"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "bitmap"

        Load    "speedo"

        Load    "type1"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        Driver  "kbd"

        Option  "CoreKeyboard"

        Option  "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option  "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option  "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

        Option  "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Serial Mouse"

        Driver  "mouse"

        Option  "Protocol" "Microsoft"

        Option  "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

        Option  "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

        Option  "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

        Option  "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "PS/2 Mouse"

        Driver  "mouse"

        Option  "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option  "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

        Option  "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

        Option  "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

        Option  "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

        Option  "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USB Mouse"

        Driver  "mouse"

        Option  "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option  "SendCoreEvents" "true"

        Option  "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option  "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option  "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Synaptics"

        Driver  "synaptics"

        Option  "Protocol" "event"

        Option  "Device" ""

        Option  "LeftEdge" "1900"

        Option  "RightEdge" "5400"

        Option  "TopEdge" "1900"

        Option  "BottomEdge" "4000"

        Option  "FingerLow" "25"

        Option  "FingerHigh" "30"

        Option  "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option  "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option  "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option  "MinSpeed" "0.02"

        Option  "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

        Option  "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

        Option  "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        # sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

        #Option     "sw_cursor"

        #Option     "hw_cursor"

        #Option     "NoAccel"

        #Option     "ShowCache"

        #Option     "ShadowFB"

        #Option     "UseFBDev"

        #Option     "Rotate"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        # The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

        Driver      "nvidia"

        Option      "NoLogo" "true"

        VendorName  "All"

        BoardName   "All"

#       BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen0"

        Device  "Card0"

        Monitor "Monitor0"

        DefaultColorDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   1

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   4

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   8

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   15

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   16

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   24

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

Depth   32

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

----------

## glvgfz

 *Rustylinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
>         Screen  0       "Screen0" 0 0
> 
> 

 

Are you running dual monitors? My xorg.conf does not have the 0 0 at the end of this line.

The error message says that there is something wrong with the syntax of the file. Try getting a new file with X -configure and then comparing the two files to see if you can spot anything wrong in the Screen0 section.

By the way, which X version are you running?

----------

## Rustylinux

No its not, but i took that 0 0 out and its still complaining that no screens can be found ? any ideas?

----------

## Phenax

```
emerge nvidia-drivers && eselect opengl set nvidia
```

----------

## Rustylinux

 *Phenax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge nvidia-drivers && eselect opengl set nvidia
> ```
> ...

 

Already did that.

I even did a X-config to try and let x auto configure the drivers.  Still get the screen error

----------

## Rustylinux

 *Phenax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge nvidia-drivers && eselect opengl set nvidia
> ```
> ...

 

Apperntly I don't have the newest nvidia-drivers as when do a emerge --search nvidia it shows the newest ones not installed but the kernel ones installed.  When I try to do a emerge nvidia-drivers it says its mask and won't emerge it.  Any ideas?

Also why would it not work with the drivers from the kernel?

----------

## Silent1Mark

```
 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-drivers 
```

Will emerge the nvidia drivers for you.

----------

## Rustylinux

 *Silent1Mark wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-drivers 
> ```
> ...

 

K this is getting rediculous i'v never had so many problems installing nvidia drivers into a linux disto before.

I have a Geforce 4 Ti4200

I have nvidia drivers which are apprently stable according to gentoo installed into the kernel.  Whenever I try to load X i get this error:

(EE)NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the Nvidia Kernel Module !

(EE)NVIDIA(0) ****Aborting****

(EE)Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

When I try to do a accept keywords="~86" emerge nvidia-drivers it says only 1 nvidia source can be installed at once ?  So are the kernel nvidia drivers no good ?? or could i umeremrge the kernel ones and then install the newer ones ?

----------

## BitJam

 *Rustylinux wrote:*   

> I have nvidia drivers which are apprently stable according to gentoo installed into the kernel.  Whenever I try to load X i get this error:
> 
> (EE)NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the Nvidia Kernel Module !
> 
> (EE)NVIDIA(0) ****Aborting****
> ...

 

This error is addressed in the Gentoo Linux nVidia Guide which says:  *Quote:*   

> I get "no screens found" and the logs state "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!" 
> 
>  You're most likely missing the /dev/nvidia* device files. Create them using NVmakedevices.sh: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Rustylinux

 *BitJam wrote:*   

>  *Rustylinux wrote:*   I have nvidia drivers which are apprently stable according to gentoo installed into the kernel.  Whenever I try to load X i get this error:
> 
> (EE)NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the Nvidia Kernel Module !
> 
> (EE)NVIDIA(0) ****Aborting****
> ...

 

I tried this and it still will not load with the nvidia drivers supplied by the kernel.

These are the following drivers I have emerged:

*  media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.6629-r7

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6629-r7

      Size of downloaded files: 48,348 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:     NVIDIA

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.6629-r6

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6629-r6

      Size of downloaded files: 48,348 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver

      License:     NVIDIA

*  media-video/nvidia-settings

      Latest version available: 1.0.20051122-r3

      Latest version installed: 1.0.20051122-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 3,197 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: NVIDIA Linux X11 Settings Utility

      License:     GPL-2

----------

## .maverick

Whoo, you have a really old version. Try the new nvidia-drivers ebuild (you said you already did that?!).

```

emerge -C nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge nvidia-drivers

```

----------

## Rustylinux

Okay, sorry for the long delay, work has kept me tied up recently along with a move.

Aside from that.

LORD OH SWEET LORD this problem is driving me NUTS, if its this hard to get the nvidia drivers going i feel for the poor buggers with ati, jesus.

Anyhow so after attempting to get the kernel nvidia drivers to load they simply wouldn't.  So i unmerged them and installed the new drivers by doing a ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-drivers

So there in and seem happy as when I do a emerge --serach nvidia drivers they show up as installed.  So i pressed on.  I then ran X -configure as I was still getting errors from my xorg.conf file.  The new file fomr X -configure was complaining about the mouse.  So I fixed that and now when it boots up it shows the Nvidia logo then it just loads into a gray screen with X of a mouse and thats it.  It hangs there untill I either hard boot the system or press ctrl + alt + F10 which seems to kick it out to the point where i can ctrl + alt + del to reset the machine.

I figure its doing something stupid with the nvidia drivers yet agian.  My xorg.conf is your basie X -configure build with the execption of the mouse.  I even put the screen sync's into the montor setting that the previous setup used to load X but still does not work.  I have even copied the bulk of the screen / monitor info from the working xorg.conf without the nvidia drivers and put it into the new Xorg.conf file that X -configure made.  STILL doesn't work.  Same bloody thing.  If anyone could help me with this, that would be fantastic as this is now drawing on a weeks worth of mucking around.

Thanks agian,

----------

## kramer2718

Okay so maybe I'm a bad person for installing something outside of Portage, but if you like, you can go straight to the NVIDIA driver download page and get the driver you need.

The driver comes with a utility to configure your xorg.conf, too.

----------

## Chris W

Is the kernel module loaded? 

```
# lsmod | grep nvidia
```

Has it been built against the currently running kernel or some older version? 

```
# ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/video
```

Please post the results of: 

```
# egrep -v  '^[^#]*#|^$'   /etc/X11/xorg.conf  

# egrep '\((EE|WW)\)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log

# dmesg | grep -i nv 
```

----------

## rlittle

If you're getting the Nvidia splash screen showing, then I think you've got the nvidia drivers properly installed and you're just dealing with X and Desktop configuration now.

----------

## kramer2718

Use nvidia-xconfig to configure your xorg.conf.  If you install the package from NVIDIA's website, it will installed the utility nvidia-xconfig which will configure your xorg.conf properly.

----------

## ce110ut

take / comment out GLcore.

so stateth the nvidia howto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Remove the following lines:
> ...

 

edit:

here's the link to the howto:

http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/chapter-03-section-02.html

----------

## dayo

To the original poster: 

I am suffering from the same exact symptoms as you.  I just downloaded and installed the driver from nvidia.com for Linux IA32 and I'm staring a KDE login screen.  I tried all the same things as you for the last 4 days and I just got fed up and went with the driver directly from nvidia.

Good luck and if there is a better solution I'll glad try it in the future.  Otherwise, I'm sticking with this.

----------

## Rustylinux

Downloading the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website and letting it configure the xorg.conf file worked like a charm !

----------

